# Few Glass Pots



## myingling (Jan 28, 2015)

Made few 3in bronzed glass over slate calls flamed ash pots ,,, make so many copper pots wasn't sure if I remembered how do these up LOL

little sound

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice. Is that thunder or gunshots in the background ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

That sounds just like the real thing. Nice job....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice. Is that thunder or gunshots in the background ?


 
Neither they are behind my place reclaiming the old boney pile its big for the power plants ,,, big excavator I would say kicking his bucket every once and a while keep it cleaned out LOL
Yea its a pain when I try run sound files lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## michael dee (Jan 28, 2015)

Great looking and sounding calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice looking calls ! Great props too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Great looking pots Mike!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------

